# Hyatt Pinon Pointe, MF question for owners



## scsu_hockey_fan (Sep 23, 2014)

Any Hyatt Pinon Pointe owners that could answer a question for me regarding a particular item/component of the Maintenance fee ? ? ?


----------



## DAman (Sep 23, 2014)

2014 MF Piñon Pointe

2014 Maintenance Fees 592.31 
2014 Reserves 148.95 
2014 Property Taxes 75.02 
2014 Hrc Dues 141.00 
Total Membership Dues 957.28


----------



## Kal (Sep 24, 2014)

For Comparison:

2014 MF Sunset Harbor

2014 Maintenance Fees 898 
2014 Reserves 250
2014 Property Taxes 116 
2014 Hrc Dues 141
Total Membership Dues 1405

2014 MF Beach House

2014 Maintenance Fees 678
 2014 Reserves 115
2014 Property Taxes 69
2014 Hrc Dues 141
Total Membership Dues 1003


----------



## scsu_hockey_fan (Sep 24, 2014)

DAman said:


> 2014 MF Piñon Pointe
> 
> 2014 Maintenance Fees 592.31
> 2014 Reserves 148.95
> ...



Thanks for the info!  

However, I am most curious about the Income section, and how much the developer contribution per unit as well as developer contribution to reserves is for Pinon pointe. If any?


----------



## DAman (Oct 17, 2014)

I received the Proposed Budget and MF for 2015 at Pinon Pointe this week.  It does not indicate any developer contribution in the income section.


----------

